# Visa for Girlfriend?



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

Pleased to say I got through my interview okay and I am recieving a job offer for Hong Kong this week.
We've been told the whole way through by the agent and the company in question that it'd be easy for my girlfriend to find a job in Hong Kong if she chose to move with me. 
However, she has serious concerns, and she doesn't want to go there and not work.

Has anybody had experience of this? Do you get a normal visitors visa for a few months, look for work, whether it's in a shop or whatever, and then it's easy to get a working visa?

And no, marriage is not an option!

Thanks for any help.

Paul


----------



## progressivefiesta (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Paul, 

Did you ever get any guidance or clarification on this? I have just posted a similar thread myself after I couldn’t find much on the subject.

Cheers.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

pj.martin said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Pleased to say I got through my interview okay and I am recieving a job offer for Hong Kong this week.
> We've been told the whole way through by the agent and the company in question that it'd be easy for my girlfriend to find a job in Hong Kong if she chose to move with me.
> ...


 Paul, it depends on what country your girlfriend is from. British citizens get 6 months, most others get 3 months, and many SE & S. Asian countries get 14 days. 

If you do not plan on marrying your girlfriend and getting her a dependents visa, then her ability to get a job will depend on a few things. She should have a degree, have good experience to enable a post at a senior level if she only speaks English, or if she speaks Cantonese / Mandarin, have skills that locals won't have. any company that wants to employ her has to show that the job was advertised to locals and none with the skills required could be found. 

It is highly unlikely a company could show this with a shop job, or would bother going through the hassle for a shop worker.

As I said in the other forum, she may be able to get a job in an English tutorial centre, as a native English teacher. The pay if she has no qualifications is not great however. 

If she is under 30 (? you would need to check that), she could apply for a working holiday visa, but there is a strict quota on these. Or she could find a company to sponsor her on a training visa. 

It all depends on her qualifications and skills as to whether she can get a job without being on a dependent visa.

Best answer is usually to get married if possible.


----------



## bilabi (Aug 11, 2013)

If you'd not marry her than you better dump her and find a nice HK girl ;-)


----------

